# Full Time Position Available



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

We currently have an opening for a warehouse/delivery driver for local deliveries. This will be a full time position (40 hrs w/ occasional overtime) with benefits, 401K, paid vacation, sick leave, etc. 

Must be 21 years old, clean driving record, pass a drug test, and DOT physical. 

Would be a great starting position for someone young with good potential to move up and advance. 

Please contact Charlie Watts @ 850-434-9400 or send resume to [email protected]


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome opportunity, what's the local area(s) to be delivered to? Company Vehicle or Private Vehicle?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Awesome opportunity, what's the local area(s) to be delivered to? Company Vehicle or Private Vehicle?


 
This will be the Pensacola area 90% of the time. The furthest would be Andalusia twice a week. All of this will be in a company vehicle


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone is gonna snatch it up in a hurry... Full time w/ bennys is a good deal!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good start for a young man. We have a Mayer Elec. in my city. Seems like a good Co. to work for.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> A good start for a young man. We have a Mayer Elec. in my city. Seems like a good Co. to work for.


It is a good company. I started in this same position straight out of college almost 9 years ago.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Great Company and Great People*

I worked for this company before and it was a sad place to leave. They treated me like family and the benefits were fantastic. If you are a serious person looking to find a great job don't hesitate. If you just want to bump around stay away from this place because they are great folks who care about everybody in the entire workforce. I enjoyed my time there and everyone there tries to help you in any way they can. You won't find a better opportunity for advancement and career opportunities with these type of benefits. Great Place to find yourself. Mike O'Connor


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I really want to follow this thread, let’s see how long it takes this position to be filled. I think it will tell us a lot about the state of our country. Does anyone REALLY want a good job anymore? Or do they want to complain about not being able to start a job making 80k a year?


----------



## displacedcajun (Feb 11, 2018)

Coming from another company who treated you like you were just a number to here was the best move I ever made. They treat you good and will take care of you. If you have any questions let me know. Charlie Watts


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MikeH said:


> I really want to follow this thread, let’s see how long it takes this position to be filled. I think it will tell us a lot about the state of our country. Does anyone REALLY want a good job anymore? Or do they want to complain about not being able to start a job making 80k a year?


I went through 7 new hire folks, from all walks of life over the last 6 months. Job is not hard, watch me, help me and learn. The faster you learn the faster you move up and make more money. I thought $10 @ hr to start knowing nothing about cabinets was good? $13-$15 @ hr if you had hand tools, could operate power tools and read a tape measure. $20 if you could do it on your own.

None lasted longer than 3 weeks, and 3 lasted 2 days. Stand there, hand me tools, leave your phone in the truck, my only requirements. I just cannot understand some people these days!

I gave up, bailed my longtime help out of some trouble that had caught up with him. Best money I spent in that 6 months!

That said, OP good luck on search for good help!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> We currently have an opening for a warehouse/delivery driver for local deliveries. This will be a full time position (40 hrs w/ occasional overtime) with benefits, 401K, paid vacation, sick leave, etc.
> 
> Must be 21 years old, clean driving record, pass a drug test, and DOT physical.
> 
> ...


What kind of work is this? Does it involve heavy lifting?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

There isn't anything heavy in electrical parts. Unless you have to deliver transformers. They can go 300-400 lbs easy.


----------



## displacedcajun (Feb 11, 2018)

Breeze said:


> auburn17 said:
> 
> 
> > We currently have an opening for a warehouse/delivery driver for local deliveries. This will be a full time position (40 hrs w/ occasional overtime) with benefits, 401K, paid vacation, sick leave, etc.
> ...


There is some heavy lifting involved. Pipe, wire and other electrical parts can get up there in weight sometimes. I am looking for a delivery driver and warehouse worker, pulling orders, stocking shelves, receiving material, driving local routes, unloading and loading trucks etc.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

We have a forklift for most of the heavy lifting, but I would say occasional lifting up to 50-60#


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

What kind of truck do y’all have?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Chevy 2500 van and a Ram 5500 flatbed


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jaster said:


> I went through 7 new hire folks, from all walks of life over the last 6 months. Job is not hard, watch me, help me and learn. The faster you learn the faster you move up and make more money. I thought $10 @ hr to start knowing nothing about cabinets was good? $13-$15 @ hr if you had hand tools, could operate power tools and read a tape measure. $20 if you could do it on your own.
> 
> None lasted longer than 3 weeks, and 3 lasted 2 days. Stand there, hand me tools, leave your phone in the truck, my only requirements. I just cannot understand some people these days!
> 
> ...


Good luck finding any quality workers at $10 an hour. The unemployment rate is currently under 4% .... that's essentially full employment. I have a good friend runs a printing business in Mississippi. He's starting new people at $12 (no bennies) and has to train them at that.

I'd consider a job myself ... but not at $10 an hour & I certainly don't need all the 401k, health insurance, etc etc a lot of jobs I might be interested in offer. I'd rather have a higher rate of pay, some flexibility in work hours/days, & skip all the bennies.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

***


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Btt


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Position has been filled.


----------

